# Dove on the fence and a BlueJay



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A well fed Dove










And a young Jay










There larger versions here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157605469420744/


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

never knew that doves had the blue ring around their eyes.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya know. Those are as good as the others. I don't do photos. But if I did I would be finagling an invite to you house to photograph birds.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a egg layer for sure on that dove. Either that he's a little piggy.
Nice pics.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great bird pics. I like the background on the White Wing Dove. The colors are vibrant on both birds.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pocket, What lens was that?...Very nice shots.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The lens for those was a Canon 100-400 L zoom with IS. The distance to the birds is about 30-35 feet from my patio door to the back fence.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ok, Kinda thought It looked like an L. Nice and crisp with great color.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Super nice


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

cool dove. Maybe one of the less noble species but I still enjoy them..


----------

